# Cheating Husband



## GivingUp (Feb 9, 2010)

I am looking for some advice. My husband has been having an affair to which he denies. I recently uncovered this affair pulus some other women which he is at least talking to daily. He told me to leave 5 months ago and has supposedly been drawing up pro se paperwork to file. He sent me his financial dislosure at the end of last year but didn't send any of the documentation that he said that he had. I told him I would do nothing until I received this. He has now sent some of it after several months but not the bank statements. I discovered that he has a checking account in his own name that he has been putting money into since 1 month before we were married. I am particularly interested in these statements. I will be able to file in another state in just over a month. This way I will be able to have representation that will make me at least feel that I have someone looking out for me. Is this wrong? This man has lied to me about so many things from the beginning of our marriage and I am beginning to think the whole marriage was a scam. What would you do?


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

A lot of praying and get an attorney. I felt the same way. I have learned a lot about my wife since we have been seperated and I can't fully blame her for her actions. She has a lot of stuff tearing up her soul that I didn't know going in.


----------



## GivingUp (Feb 9, 2010)

Carefulthoughts said:


> A lot of praying and get an attorney. I felt the same way. I have learned a lot about my wife since we have been seperated and I can't fully blame her for her actions. She has a lot of stuff tearing up her soul that I didn't know going in.


Do you have the same cheating problem? My husband has denied everything. That makes it hurt worse. I am sorry that you are going through something similar. I hope that things will begin to improve soon. I would have done anything to still make our marriage work, now I know it could never happen. The trust is totally gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

